# Brazil - the wonderful countryside of São Paulo state - HUGE thread (more than 250 photos). Enjoy it =)



## orionbeta1 (Jul 22, 2009)

*All the photos are from the brasilian skyscrapercity forums*

Hello everybody =) Here I am again to show you more of my wonderful country: Brasil. 

This time I’ll show you the countryside of the São Paulo state. São Paulo state (SP) has 42 million inhabitants (22% of the brasilian whole population) and this makes SP have lots of big cities in it’s countryside, ready to be showed to the world =) 

I’ll show you like 45 cities in more than 250 photos =) Always before starting a new city, I’ll post the city’s name, it’s population and the distance to the state capital (São Paulo city) There will be some good skylines but will have also lot’s of small cities. So, I hope you all enjoy it. This thread is ENOURMOUS... so see it patiently :lol:

PS: In the localization map of the city, the blue municipality means the state capital (São Paulo city) and the red one is the referred city =)

Let’s go to the photos so =)

*First, the location of the São Paulo state in the country:*









Now, the cities =) be careful… there are tons of photos!!! Take a brake in the midlle of the thread to you don’t get bored lol

*São José dos Campos city
- population: 615000 inhab.
- distance from state capital: 91 km or 56 miles.*




























Car industry in SJC






















































*Presidente Prudente city
- population: 210000 inhab.
- distance from state capital: 590 km or 367 miles*


























































































































































*Americana city
- population: 206000 inhab.
- distance from state capital: 125 km or 78 miles*





































*Araras city
- population: 115000 inhab.
- distance from state capital: 174 km or 109 miles*



























































































*Birigui city
- population: 111000 inhab.
- distance from state capital: 485 km or 302 miles*














































*Campinas city
- population: 1065000 inhab.
- distance from state capital: 90 km or 55 miles*











































































































































































































































*Catanduva city
- population: 115000 inhab.
- distance from state capital: 384 km or 239 miles*














































*Marília city
- population: 225000 inhab.
- distance from state capital: 445 km or 277 miles*

































































































































































































































































































*Guarulhos city (in state capital metropolitan area)
- population: 1300000 inhab.
- distance from state capital: 17 km or 11 miles*
































































*Jundiaí city
- population: 350000 inhab.
- distance from the state capital: 60km or 38 miles
*























































*Mogi das Cruzes city (in São Paulo city metropolitan area)
- population: 376000 inhab. 
- distance from the state capital: 50 km or 32 miles*












































































































































































*Osasco city (in São Paulo metropolitam area)
- population: 720000 inhab.
- distance from the state capital: 16 km or 10 miles*
































































*Pompeia city
- population: 20000 inhab.
- distance from the state capital: 500 km or 311 miles
*














































*Ribeirão Preto city
- population: 565000 inhab.
- distance from the state capital: 315 km or 196 miles*































































































































*Santos city (coastal city)
- population: 420000 inhab. (over 1 million in metro area)
- distance from the state capital: 72 km or 45 miles*













































































































*São José do Rio Preto city
- population: 420000 inhab.
- distance from the state capital: 450 km or 280 miles*













































































































*Sorocaba city
- population: 585000 inhab.
- distance from the state capital: 84 km or 53 miles*
























































































































































































































































































*Another cities:*

*Andradina city - 641km - 57000 hab.*










*Araçatuba city - 540km - 183000 hab.*



















*Avaré city - 260km - 85000 hab.*



















*Bauru city - 345km - 360000 hab.*



















*Borá city (littlest city in Brasil =)) - 495km - 840 hab.*










*Boituva city - 116km - 45000 hab.*










*Campos do Jordão city (one of the coldest cities in Brasil) - 167km - 47000 hab.*










*Cosmópolis city - 130km - 60000 hab.*










*Capivari city - 110km - 46000 hab.*










*Cerquilho city - 145km - 39000 hab.*










*Guarujá city (coastal city) - 82km - 305000 hab.*




























*Indiana city - 600km - 5000 hab. *



















*Itupeva city - 60km - 43000 hab.*










*Lençóis Paulista city - 280km - 64000 hab.*



















*Lins city - 455km - 74000 hab.*










*Monte Alto city - 350km - 46000 hab.*










*Pardinho city - 180km - 5500 hab.*










*Pederneiras city - 320km - 44000 hab.*



















*Pereira Barreto city - 621km - 25000 hab.*










*Piracicaba city - 150km - 370000 hab.*





































*Rosana city - 680km - 19000 hab.*




























*Presidente Venceslau city - 620km - 39000 hab.*










*São Carlos city - 231km - 221000 hab.*



















*São José do Rio Pardo city - 264km - 54000 hab.*



















*São Manuel city - 270km - 40000 hab.*




























*São Sebastião city - 205km - 74000 hab.*










*Sertãozinho city - 325km - 111000 hab.*










*Tietê city - 121km - 37000 hab.*










*Tupã city - 440km - 65000 hab.*


----------



## LS Kim (Jun 26, 2006)

Caramba, isso é o que eu chamo de trabalho bem feito!! Espetacular! :applause:

:cheers:


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

WOW!! What an awesome collection of photos!! :banana:

Thank you for posting! :happy:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed, one of the most awesome photo-threads so far :cheers:


----------



## amsincero1 (Sep 14, 2005)

Good job :applause: :applause: :applause:


----------



## dliossi (Nov 15, 2006)

Sáo Paulo's countryside is great, and really surprising considering the image people have of latin american places in general.

Sáo Paulo is definetely not what people expect to see in Brazil


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Buddy, unless I missed somethin, You forgot one of the most important!!! Aparecida do Norte!!!


----------



## orionbeta1 (Jul 22, 2009)

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> Buddy, unless I missed somethin, You forgot one of the most important!!! Aparecida do Norte!!!


Não tinha fotos de Aparecida hehehehe só coloquei cidades as quais eu tinha fotos no meu pc... =)


----------



## orionbeta1 (Jul 22, 2009)

dliossi said:


> Sáo Paulo's countryside is great, and really surprising considering the image people have of latin american places in general.
> 
> Sáo Paulo is definetely not what people expect to see in Brazil


In really, Brazil is not what people expext to see in Brazil... unfortunately, people still have the image of Brazil in the 1960's... THIS CHANGED A LOT And today we are one of the best countries of the world =) Viva Brasil!!!


----------



## Brazilianjazz (Jul 18, 2004)

Stunning thread congratulations!

Also, I want to see : Araraquara, Tautabé, Praia Grande, Franca, Botucatu Barretos, Guaratinhguetá, Sao Bernardo do Campo, Santo Andre, Sao Caetano do Sul, Catanduva, Rio Claro, Amparo, Bragança Paulista, Jacareí, VAlinhos, Sumaré, Limeira, Ourinhos, Holambra, Aguas de Lindoia, Serra Negra, Ilhabela, Caraguatatuba and Registro.

Could post more pics from Jundiaí , Campos do Jordao, BAuru and Araçatuba?
Pics from Piracibaca, Sao Jose dos Campos e Rio Preto, and Ribeirao Preto are great.


----------



## orionbeta1 (Jul 22, 2009)

bump =)


----------



## orionbeta1 (Jul 22, 2009)

another bump?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

A question: do you have more photos from Sao Paulo countryside?


----------



## orionbeta1 (Jul 22, 2009)

yes, why?


----------



## Guaporense (Jul 9, 2008)

brazil is red and white.

a bit like italy.


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

With a GDP of U$ 102.000.000 one can clearly see, through the pictures above, why the state of São Paulo is know as Brazilian California.


----------



## Azi (Jun 1, 2005)

I can't wait to go here in Feb, thank you so much for the pics!


----------



## Joepaulista (Oct 21, 2009)

Espetacular! Grande trabalho, mostrando nosso gigante Estado de São Paulo.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

orionbeta1 said:


> yes, why?


Well, because i would like to see them... please


----------



## orionbeta1 (Jul 22, 2009)

ok, so lets make this way:

I'll post a new photos every time I can from a new city to this thread doesn't lose the fun :lol:

*votuporanga city - 85300 inhab. - 520 km or 325 miles from state capital*


----------



## orionbeta1 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Dracena city - 555 km or 345 miles from state capital *



































]


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

This is the richest state in the country!

thanks for sharing!!! excellent work!!!!


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

Downtown Presidente Prudente: Capital of Western São Paulo with the biggest Teaching Hospital in South America!









By UrbanoPrudente


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Dracena city looks really a very nice city  thanks for the photos


----------



## fe_lipe (Dec 10, 2009)

Greeeat thread ! So great to show how amazing it is Brazil and São Paulo !


E as cidades do interior parecem terem sido feitas no Sim City, caramba...


----------



## orionbeta1 (Jul 22, 2009)

Assis city (my city lolz) 
100000 inhabitants - 450km from state capital


----------



## orionbeta1 (Jul 22, 2009)




----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Very nice Assis City and Dracena City too. Regards.*


----------



## CleitonSPecial (Dec 28, 2007)

Nossa, espetacular. Mas a segunda foto de São José dos Campos é São José do Rio Preto.


----------



## orionbeta1 (Jul 22, 2009)

CleitonSPecial said:


> Nossa, espetacular. Mas a segunda foto de São José dos Campos é São José do Rio Preto.


It's true!!! thanks!!! Mistake fixed up


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The last city, Assis city is really very nice too


----------



## orionbeta1 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Caçapava city - 86000 inhabitants 
109 km or 68 miles from state capital
*
Caçapava city is a tipical little city of countryside of the state of São Paulo. This city have a special place in my heart because it is where my grandparents live and where I passed a good part of my infancy vacations and still today I go there on vacations lol. It's a calm city, with good people.

How São José dos Campos is a big city and it is only 20 km from Caçapava city, people go there to have some fun... That's why Caçapava doesn't has any shopping malls or big commerce and fun centres. 

The city has some industries but nothing so extraordinary. 

Let's go to some photos so... First I am really sorry because I didn't get any aerial view of the city... I looked for but didn't find anything hno:

Enjoy!!!

The localization in the state:









downtown









downtown again









a city hotel with more than 100 years









praça da bandeira ("flag square" in English), and it has this name because the brasilian flag on it... creative, huh? lol









the highway that links the city with the state capital









suburbs avenue









suburbs street









one of the industries in Caçapava


----------



## orionbeta1 (Jul 22, 2009)

Registro city: 55000 inhab. - 187 km from state capital.


----------



## orionbeta1 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Oswaldo Cruz city - 32000 inhabitants - 570km or 355 miles from state capital*


----------



## atmBrasil (Oct 18, 2008)

*awsome*

nice thread. Sao Paulo interior is the pattern the whole country got to follow.


----------



## orionbeta1 (Jul 22, 2009)

in few days, more São Paulo state cities


----------



## qmsvaa (Apr 1, 2010)

Trabalho excelente. Very nice. Meus parabens.
Um forte abraço.
Marcio - Lins


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Always nice to see such places. As much as we love and admire them, there is far more to Brazil than just Rio and Sao Paulo. Nice photos indeed.


----------



## lion-40 (Jun 19, 2009)

*This is Londrina-Parana state and not Ribeirao Preto!*


----------



## orionbeta1 (Jul 22, 2009)

fixed =) thanks


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

lion-40 said:


> *This is Londrina-Parana state and not Ribeirao Preto!*


:lol::lol: It's not enough to have all those cities?...need to steal some from others states? :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## orionbeta1 (Jul 22, 2009)

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> :lol::lol: It's not enough to have all those cities?...need to steal some from others states? :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


kkkkkkkkkkkk it's truth... stealing from Paraná state, also a very beautiful cities state =)


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

Presidente Prudente, Brasil - 207.000 habitantes









Créditos: Urbano_Prudente


São Vicente, en São Paulo ~320.000 habitantes








Fonte: Brazilian Forum


----------



## orionbeta1 (Jul 22, 2009)

nice photos os São Vicente city  pay attention to the famous inclinated buildings in São Vicente city coastal skyline =)


----------



## orionbeta1 (Jul 22, 2009)

hello babies


----------



## orionbeta1 (Jul 22, 2009)

beautiful state


----------

